# best Knights in the game



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What is the best Knights in the game, i think grail knights what is your opinion.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

definately blood knights


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Chaos Knights


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm going to have to throw my lot in with Chosen Knights of Nurgle-- Chosen Knights that cause Fear are pretty hard to handle. The thing about Blood Knights is that they're Frenzied, so you can lead them around with a cheap unit like Warhounds of Chaos or can throw a cheap unit at them in such a way that they expose their flank(s), which you can then smash into.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

it depends on what you define as best, in a purely 1 on 1 situation then its probably blood knights, in a cost per effectiveness then brettonians knights of the realm with the lance formation or the really cheap always strike first high elf cavalry, if its about how many you an fit in 1 army then look to the empire or brettonian as troops choices, if its about endurance then chosen of nurgle or saurus cavalry, and finally if the rumours about the new dark elves having poisoned attacks then you cant ignore cold one riders


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

your number 1 in all aspects in terms of combat


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

chosen chaos knights of khorne with a banner of rage


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

good point keep them comming


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

how about wild riders would you count them as knights or light cavalry they are definately contenders with 5+ 6+ ward saves a free musician cause fear ingnore wooded terrain an extra attack when they havent charged fast cavalry rules and they can have a magic banner. either that or the ogre cavalry rhinox riders but at 100 pts a piece theyre a bit pricy


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

best Knights in the game are blood knights


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

a pimped unit of KotR with war banner, paladin BSB w/ virtue of duty and a damsel in the middle of the second rank.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i think it comes down to grail knights vs Chosen knights (Khorne)


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I personally like the grail knights as the other contenders (blood knights and khorne knights) are quite a bit more expensive and frenzied. What you end up having is a pricy unit that you have little control over.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

If the grail knight unit has the banner of the lady, it will kill anything on the charge and brake them


----------



## Apokra (Jan 28, 2008)

Vampire blood knights are frenzied? I hate having to babysit a unit :/


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

other peoples views


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

HE Dragon Princes with Banner of Ellyrion are solid. They get a lot of attacks before anyone else, even Grail Knights charging them. Being able to move/charge through difficult terrain helps out a lot, even if your opponent expects it. Their steeds have I4, so even they attack before many foes.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Black Knights can charge through terrain now too...

Really, can you say that a little strength advantage outweighs having your units where you want them when you want them?

Granted, Khorne can hit hard, but Black Knights will never break, and are an immediate threat, as they will not be led astray, and can ignore some terrain when persuing their target. A few units of BKs can make any army sweat a bit, expecially when escorted by a Hero-level Vampire.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

ogre rhinox riders cavalry on monsters apart from crap ws anything they hit doesnt get up and with impact hits so even stupid always strikes first elves get a kicking


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

hardest hitting is certainly bloodknights, they really are scary but hell u pay for it. I like my min squads of dragon princes. 150pts for a unit thats dishing out 10 str5 attacks on the charge at ws5 with a 16" charge threat. Doesn't affect you too much when they die, which they usually do, but can pack a very good punch for there points cost


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

also models wise the bloodknight rule


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

most people think the best Knights in the game is blood knights. 

But what is the best chariot in the game? 
I think Black coach what is your views.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

On the knights issue I am starting to move back towards chaos knights. The T3 of grail knights makes them very vulnerable to even a single round of handgun fire (despite the ward save).

Chariot wise, I would have to say that the beastman chariot is particularly good.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

tomb kings chariots as you can have them in units


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

neilbatte said:


> tomb kings chariots as you can have them in units


With the massive bases, you'll often only get 2 chariots into base contact. This means that you get 2D3 impact hits which is roughly the same as the D6+1 provided by many scythed chariots.

The larger unit size also makes them a larger target and harder to fit on the table.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

unfortunately i play ogres so a larger base size is generally irrelavant as my basic troops bases are big and large target rules don't apply that much as i usually have little or no shooting so it was just from my experiance and hadnt actually thought in terms of base size or shooting.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

orc boar chariot kicks ass


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Best chariot in the game is hands down the White Lion Chariot for the High Elves, though. Fear plus the attacks of the lions is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Best chariot in the game is hands down the White Lion Chariot for the High Elves, though. Fear plus the attacks of the lions is worth its weight in gold.


A good round of S4 shooting and it is toast. Fear is a moot point as you will not outnumber the enemy (and so will not autobreak them).

It hits hard but it is by no means the best chariot in the game. Look at the cost of the thing!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

goblin chariots for a cheap and cheerful 1 hit wonder theyre like a controlable fanatic


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

The 18" charge range doesn't hurt either.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

No mention of any of the demon chariots? (storm of chaos rule book)
Or special character chariots? (Beasts of chaos have one, Tomb kings have one I think and goblins have grom)
No mention of things that are basically chariots (I always considered the stegadon a Chariot...)

My vote goes to a Khornate Chariot pulled by Juggernaughts.

Heck, with impact damage and a large movement, could we not could count ogres as chariots?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I suppose we could count ogres in a similar capacity but they do have a chariot of sorts (scrap launcha). Ogres (they can march, don't die in one hit to S7 hits) are so different that really we can't lump them together with chariots.

The presume that the reason people haven't mentioned Storm of Chaos stuff is due to the fact that they are overpowered and banned at a good number of tournaments.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Come on, the best chariot in the game is the black coach it is t6 stength 6 undead corses terror, can be ethairel, and have KB


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

The black coach as the best?

Lord no. requires power dice to be of any use and to have any of the above abilities. Compare to a Chariot with Nurgle hero inside it, high toughness, causes fear, lots of attacks plus attacks of the rider?

wait...just thought...Steam Tank. Surely? Barring its inability to be inst-broken is it not a Chariot?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

What about the war altar? That's a chariot with a 4+ ward save!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

So dus the black coach


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Green Knight said:


> So dus the black coach


You and your black coach!

As I recall it costs loads on it's own before all the upgrades and requires PD to work.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

and against armies with few magic users it can only eat up your own power dice. And Vampire counts with no power dice make me laugh.

Alter of war isn't a bad point of view...how about the screaming bell?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> goblin chariots for a cheap and cheerful 1 hit wonder theyre like a controlable fanatic


These get my vote too.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought it was best 'Knights' in the game, not best 'Unit which may or may not involve four-legged furry creatures of various sizes'.

Those Gobbo and Gor Chariots are pretty mean for the points, though, lol.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The black coach ownly takes power dice on 6s and ganes abilitys


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

eny other views


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

I love black knights tbh. The ability to move at full speed through cover, S & T4, cause fear and they're unbreakable to boot... and the icing on the cake; killing blow. Give them the banner of the barrows or banner of the dead legion (if it's a decent sized unit) and you're sorted. Additionally they aren't frenzied so you have full control over them.

This is just my own favourite though. i'm well aware that in a straight fight they'd probably get spanked by Blood Knighst or Chosen Chaos knights.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not a fantasy player, but I played a multi person battle with a lord and a infantry choice , and one bloke had blood knights, they wiped out half the players


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

any other views for best Knights or chariots


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Chosen Knights of Chaos man, slaughter everything. But thats my oppinion and I don't know the states for any of the other knights in the game or seen many of them played sadly. Hopefully that will all change this weekend at the 25th Birthday party at GW stores :victory:


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

it depends primarily on your opinion but i have played against most units of knights and they get smashed by inner circle knights of the white wolf go uric


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

other views for best Knights or chariots


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

it sounds like this is all a matter of "my army"

bring it down to facts, high elves strike first, grail knights get 2+as and a 6/5is bloodknights are str 5 +lance, etc etc,


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

dragon princes, no upgrades. pt for pt a min sized unit is mean dealing out 10 str 5 attaacks at 150pts


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

dragon princes are very simila to blood Knight but less berserk
any other views


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i have too say for comedy value wolf riders lead by a goblin boss with luckys dirk and brimstone bauble, there is nothing better than launching him at the enemy generals unit declaring a challenge and if your lucky the little fella might hurt him if not blowing up usually will. Much fun but rubbish in combat.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

bloodcrushers of khorne!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Probably Grail Knights overall,strong unit like most knights and unlike their probably main contender the Blood Knights they can't be led around like a lame duck. (Play someone who knows how to counter Frenzy and you'll be weeping my undead friends.)

As to Chariot, well if we could include equivilent chariots I'd say a Stegadon is up there, but if we are looking at literal pulled by two beasies, the Bloodcrusher one was bloody hard, although don't think it survived into the new book. (Haven't read one yet, so not sure.) That one or the Beastman one are nice, possibly one of the nicest things in their list atm, especially now they can't take Demons or Chaos Humies.

I would have loved to nominate my Druchii in both catogries, but stupidity just knocks them down the line due to that unreliability.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree Druchii in Space about the grails and blood knights, Ancient Tiel' a fier you combo is sweet, but I would not say they are the best


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

no neither would i its just for fun


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what do you think is the best knight then Ancient Tiel' a fier


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

it depends what you want from them. as an all rounder i would say grail knights though expensive they can fight in any arena and show good form. never rated blood knights as i myself regularly herd frenzy troops out of harms way with various units depending on the army i am using. chaos knights are cool but tend to be unsuccesful in big units as the rest of the army suffers the point loss (warriors aint cheap). Dragon knights rock also but again can be a point sink in an army that struggles to bring big numbers.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice one, I thought you might of said black knights


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

they are class and work really well in the way i employ them but i wouldnt say they are the best.


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

why are tk light chariots getting only 2d3? if your smart you'll have them in the flank and my will be done/liche priest them into combat, would you smirk at:

4d3 str 4 impact hits
11 str 3 hits
4 str 4 hits
and the tomb prince/king


yea, weak


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Blood knights no doubt. Especially with say Mannfred in there. He can raise them back on 3s. Sure it's really expensive, but so?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Blood Knights are utter crap. A small, inexpensive unit can lead them around on a leash the entire game, and they'll never earn their points back. Oh, and you can shoot them... one bolt thrower later, and you're down at least 55 points. 

Grail Knights or Dragon Princes definitely get the gold star in this category. Neither needs much explanation.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

id have to say Dragon Princes, always striking first cavalry is Freakin sweet


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

But always striking first , is not that important for cavalry as you what the charge


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I I only play Darke elves but Still they should get a mention. Even though they are stupid they use leadership 9 and 8 which are very good. then you can have the general and BSB near them and you're pretty much sorted. 

The strength and toughness of the cold ones marks them out IMHO as they are vital strength and toughness boosts in an elf army. Also the riders and charioteers have I5 so they'd be good in later rounds of combat.... 

But the very best would probably be dragon princes. controlled, fast and not overly expensive.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Cold one knights - sure, other armies get cavalry with better stats, or faster, or not stupid....
But we're sadistic, hedonistic psychopaths riding freaking _Dinosaurs_. That makes them the best cav in my book 
*edit - or at least the cavalry with the most style, which as fas as I'm concerned is the same as being the best*


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i wouldn`t go as far as saying blood knights are crap because there not , although they are overated

for me its empire knights, there pretty cheapish, lots of upgrades , options etc and are a troop choice in your face chosen khornate knights!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I think the Chaos knights would be the hardest/ toughest, but for the "Best" I'd have to go with Empire Knightly Orders.

Why?
While Chaos and others are hard hitting and hard to kill (striking first and all that), WFB places more emphasis on combat result, which means banners, and ranks.

Empire Knightly Orders hit hard, are survivable, and you can have lots of them...where other types of heavy cavalry are in general too expensive to get the ranks, and banners etc to make it an equivalent of EKO.


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

I think the best knights r the dragon princes of caledor they are amazing in combat but to counter anything calvery unuts are my amazing swordmasters


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

For me this is a hard one because they're so many great choices as mentioned in this thread. I'd have to go with Nurgle Knights though being able to cause fear and destroy things in combat is a definite plus although not as devastating as blood knights they serve as utility


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think choas Knight have gone down in my ranking because of the rules in WD, they are not as good as they was.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any view on the new rules for choas Knight


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I like my Cold One knights for my Dark Elves... stupidity makes them not quite worth their points, though, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They might be more powerful in the new book


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

GRAIL KNIGHTS!!!!!
If I were allowed to pick a hero, whose a knight i would take the Green Knight!! Ethreal Awesomeness in a cast iron barrel!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> They might be more powerful in the new book


I can only hope!
I did pull a draw with High Elves with my Dark Elves (that was my second game ever lol), and I kept thinking that if they upgrade my army even half as well as they did that one, I shouldn't have too much trouble bringing in the occasional win.
The Cold One Knights ability to cause Fear is handy, though so far irrelevent to me (my first game was against Vampire Counts, and I don't remember if High Elves had to make Ld checks or not).


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

BLOOD KNIGHTS!!!! i probly love 'em cause i play counts though


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stick your General an Exalted Champion, BSB/Sorceror with a unit of Slaanesh Chosen Knights (7 Strong to form a nice sized unit front), and you can charge the centre of the opponents line. Being unbreakable (if it's just Immune to Psychology, then I've just wasted my time =D), with decent toughness, armour, and attacks, they can pretty much stand up to anything, and deal it back. If the enemy slams into your sides with weaker units, he's tied up his firing lines/charge arcs etc, giving you more time to maneuvre, stopping some nasty units - cannons, volley guns, other knights and other hard hitting units from being a part of the action.

Incidentally this tactic works well with a compact army - having 2 units of 5-8 chaos knights supporting, maybe with an exalted Champion/Aspiring Champion helping the unit, either in Chariot or mounted, and you can follow up with either knocking away supporting units, or removing the flankers rank bonuses. You can then mop up either side, and by the time other units have been repositioned, they are easily reacting to your moves.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

chaos vince said:


> BLOOD KNIGHTS!!!! i probly love 'em cause i play counts though




They suck!!!
(Hey, they're Vampires...)
I wonder if the keep a tally like the Count from Seseme Street... "One! Ah, ah, ah! Two! Ah, ah, ah..."


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

anyother views


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

blood knights ftw they are hardcore. the only problem is that they are intesley expensive to purchase. 40 for five? outrageous


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What do people think on the new cold ones they look ace


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

and I think the the new dark riders are the best fast cavelery in the game what do you think


----------

